

Hard drives sent through the mail more convenient than Internet backups - jfruh
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9220227/Mozy_ships_hard_drives_to_cloud_backup_customers

======
jfricker
"Don't underestimate the bandwidth of a 1970 Oldsmobile station wagon roaring
down the highway at 70MPH, filled with 8 inch tapes."

